# [script] création de cdaudio à partir de mp3

## SnowBear

Salut à tous,

hier soir je savais pas trop quoi faire alors je me suis amusé a créer un petit script afin de me simplifier la vie.

Ce script a pour but de graver un dossier de mp3 sur un cd afin de les écouter sur une platine cd classique. Le mode de gravure est DAO ce qui permet de supprimer les blancs entre deux morceaux.

Ce script utilise les logiciels suivant :

- Lame

- cdrecord

- cdrdao

- sox

- normalize

- tocgen (à copier dans /usr/bin) : http://www.msu.edu/user/johns776/tocgen.html

Le script est disponnible ici : http://b2.homelinux.net/~snowbear/projets/mp32cdaudio/

Pour le moment le projet est en version béta.

Utilisation :

```
mp32cdaudio /repertoire_contenant_les_mp3/
```

Au premier lancement il vous est demandé de choisir votre périphérique de gravure :

```
 ./mp32cdaudio

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATA'

devname: 'ATA'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) '_NEC    ' 'DVD_RW ND-2500A ' '1.06' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

Adresse du lecteur CD (exemple : ATA:1,0,0) : 
```

Ici il s'agit du 1,0,0.

Comme il s'agit d'un lecteur en P-ATA nous devons écrire ceci : "ATA:1,0,0".

Ceci créera un fichier .mp32cdaudio à la racine de votre home directory.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour me signaler tout problème ou possible amélioration du script  :Wink: 

----------

